# Facebook experts> best to walk away or stand up and do battle?



## PELLETHEAD (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it just me or has every other person in the world become an opinionated fitness & dietary expert on Facebook? After working with the best trainers for 30+ years, actively engaging my own education through reading, learning and practicing good habits (like actually going to the gym!), I have many people (ie "friends") reach out for advice. Some people in the mix of masses actually care and will follow advice, but then some b-hole will come along and give the worst advice...makes me cringe. Lately, some "beach body" experts are flooding my friends list and bragging about all the weight the lost. I'm sure y'all feel me if you train! So, do you chime in and lead the charge to actually help people or is it simply not worth it? I try to give back as it seems the human race is getting slower, fatter and led by advertising and also by their "friends" trying to make a few dollars selling snake oil. I'm rapidly withdrawing as I try not to engage ignorance. What do you think about the bad advice out there?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 29, 2015)

It is hand in hand with selling products such as Advocare, Plexus etc.  I would just ignore it.  If someone is dumb enough to think they can get a great body by drinking some garbage then let them.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ignore it, every fitness expert on fb or Instagram  is trying to pimp their advocare stuff or their meal plans. As long as they aren't spouting anything dangerous I'll blow it off


----------

